# Leave of absence.



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Just a brief message: I am leaving PC altogether for a few weeks. As mentioned in a comment, I have gone too far with procrastination, which includes coming here. I like lurking here, but I like it too much and I don't want a repeat of my sophomore year. 

I'll be back when I'm less caught up in school and tutoring. (Oh, and tutoring is turning into a disaster as well.)


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Very well. Perhaps I'll be hearing from you on facebook.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Aww, I'll miss you . A little lurking won't hurt .


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Don't leave us Llixgijb err Sifr. . . Nightriser!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll miss you ;( ;( ;(


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

aww, you will be missed!


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Aw, sorry to see you go. Good luck with school/tutoring.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, you definitely need to come back... or else who will I talk over ideas with on how to solve that google problem after my electronics/java courses are done with? I also need to re-get that site from you with all the programing/math puzzles, because I wanted to try it over the summer, but think I've lost the link.

Don't listen to sillytree, though... a little lurking will almost certainly ruin your schoolwork time. Don't even try to pretend like it won't.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

...not even a _little_ bit of lurking?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

When it comes to something "addictive," do you do just a little bit? Or do you incrementally say, "Just a little more..."? The reason for leaving is that it was getting out of control.


----------

